# Fellow preppers, time to help a fellow prepper, can you



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't not know indie personally, but if any of you have read her latest post, she is in need of some help. I'm not sure how we can do it, but if any one here can find the time to meet with her and see what can be done to help I would be willing to help with a donation. But I don't want to just throw money out there and hope for the best. I've never done this kind of thing before so I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

She lives about 240 miles from me in Washington. In order to do it properly we need to set up a bank account for the project or just donate directly to her. We can't send the money or goods to one person because then that person is responsible for the taxes - both federal and state. If we send it directly to her then she is the one responsible for the taxes and it is up to her to report it. If we use a bank then they report it and also can withhold taxes for her.

I have run a 501C3 and a not for profit in Washington and have some experience. I would be happy to facilitate this but we should ask her if this is what she wants. Interfering in someone's life can cause stress that might not be foreseen. The first step is asking her what she would prefer us to do. (privately in a PM) and she can answer without any adverse pressure. 

What you are suggesting is a wonderful sentiment but it may be that there is a reason for this - like maybe teach her husband to be more of a provider - and monetary assistance might turn him toward feeling entitled - or worse - he might think we have other motivation - remember that as a couple they have had some trouble between them.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Let us know when the account is set up. will do what we can for her and her other half


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

PaulS said:


> She lives about 240 miles from me in Washington. In order to do it properly we need to set up a bank account for the project or just donate directly to her. We can't send the money or goods to one person because then that person is responsible for the taxes - both federal and state. If we send it directly to her then she is the one responsible for the taxes and it is up to her to report it. If we use a bank then they report it and also can withhold taxes for her.
> 
> I have run a 501C3 and a not for profit in Washington and have some experience. I would be happy to facilitate this but we should ask her if this is what she wants. Interfering in someone's life can cause stress that might not be foreseen. The first step is asking her what she would prefer us to do. (privately in a PM) and she can answer without any adverse pressure.
> 
> What you are suggesting is a wonderful sentiment but it may be that there is a reason for this - like maybe teach her husband to be more of a provider - and monetary assistance might turn him toward feeling entitled - or worse - he might think we have other motivation - remember that as a couple they have had some trouble between them.


I don't want to make it any kind of official project, hence the thought of some one meeting her one on one. We could just send a donation to that person via paypal or something like that and they could give her the money/donation directly and NO taxes or government oversight. Friends helping friends, screw the government. I'm not talking long term nor major monies, just some help. There are programs set up for help if she needs long term help, but I don't think that is the case here, as she is trying to help herself and the family already and is just struggling right now. Her husband, IMO, can do as he pleases if that's what he chooses but the kids shouldn't have to suffer because of his issues. And that way those that offer help will have some idea that it's going to her and the kids properly. I don't think indie will have a problem with us being careful about giving help that way.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

PM me if / when you get something going. I have no problem helping her directly.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

ekim said:


> I don't not know indie personally, but if any of you have read her latest post, she is in need of some help. I'm not sure how we can do it, but if any one here can find the time to meet with her and see what can be done to help I would be willing to help with a donation. But I don't want to just throw money out there and hope for the best. I've never done this kind of thing before so I'm open to suggestions.


Maybe check with BigDogBuc. He is in the Seattle area I think. It might be within driving distance for him. I will pitch in.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I'll play cheer leader here, come on someone, let's help a fellow prepper. Isn't that what we are about. Need someone to meet with indie so we can help her out a little. A meet and greet is the same as a helping hand. We don't need no stinkin government, we can help our own.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Inor said:


> Maybe check with BigDogBuc. He is in the Seattle area I think. It might be within driving distance for him. I will pitch in.


I don't know BigDogBuc, would you do the honors and be the go between. A little from many will be all it takes.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

ekim said:


> I don't know BigDogBuc, would you do the honors and be the go between. A little from many will be all it takes.


No problem.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Question--- what is her need, and why does she need it??
Glad to help, but want to know why, first.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2014)

tango said:


> Question--- what is her need, and why does she need it??
> Glad to help, but want to know why, first.


Read thread "no job, no unemployment"


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2014)

I'll help any way I can


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

tango said:


> Question--- what is her need, and why does she need it??
> Glad to help, but want to know why, first.


That would be the reason for a face to face by one of the forum members, to find out the who,what and where. The why would be the kids, it's not their fault and if we don't try to help kids we promote more needy people. But it' just a helping hand, not a life style! Fair enough?


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm in!! Come on guys, crack those wallets open, it's only money and we all know how to fill them back up!! Some good folk on "American" soil need some help!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

You get my vote


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

tango said:


> Question--- what is her need, and why does she need it??
> Glad to help, but want to know why, first.


Maybe she does not want the reason to be posted on the forum. If she is reading this or if someone is in contact with her, if I can help please let me know.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Count me in.

Keep in mind she is not too much different from us. Accepting help could be tough for her. You guys know what I mean.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

inceptor said:


> Count me in.
> 
> Keep in mind she is not too much different from us. Accepting help could be tough for her. You guys know what I mean.


Indie is *NO* different from us. She *IS* us. That is why so many have offered here. I make a damn good living. But one accident that Obamacare does not cover and Mrs Inor is in the same boat. It is a HUGE relief to me to see this response. We take care of our own.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Inor said:


> Indie is *NO* different from us. She *IS* us. That is why so many have offered here. I make a damn good living. But one accident that Obamacare does not cover and Mrs Inor is in the same boat. It is a HUGE relief to me to see this response. We take care of our own.


I know.

It's easy for us to offer help. I would expect no less from many here.

Think about it. Being on the receiving end is a whole other matter. Me, I like to help others but my ego makes it hard for me to accept help. I'm just sayin. This is something to keep in mind.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

inceptor said:


> I know.
> 
> It's easy for us to offer help. I would expect no less from many here.
> 
> Think about it. Being on the receiving end is a whole other matter. Me, I like to help others but my ego makes it hard for me to accept help. I'm just sayin. This is something to keep in mind.


Yep, I agree - But most of the core group here are almost like family. I consider it MY honor to help out one of our own.

For you folks that just posted your 12th post, don't even think about it! I will happily burn up some frequent flyer miles to fly to your town, hit you in the head with a ****ing hammer, then throw your body into a wood chipper on national TV (to quote my friend Kowboy). For one of our own, I will do whatever I can.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm up for it.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm in. Lets give Indie a little boost up.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Well, I suggest a "consultation fee", I am confident that she could set up a paypal account, and I could make a payment, for her consultation.
I am in agreeance, that humble people are the worst at "taking something given to them".
Anyone close, or have any idea, let me know, I would suggest that we get this done as quickly as possible.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Deebo said:


> Well, I suggest a "consultation fee", I am confident that she could set up a paypal account, and I could make a payment, for her consultation.
> I am in agreeance, that humble people are the worst at "taking something given to them".
> Anyone close, or have any idea, let me know, I would suggest that we get this done as quickly as possible.


Several people are already doing what they can, but we need to get in touch with indie first and have a face to face. Throwing some money her way is probably not the only thing she may need. Moral support can help a lot too. We want nothing put in her name in case she gets some other support, it could cause her problems and what the government or other people don't know can't come back and hurt indie down the road! This must be just friends helping out a little bit????


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Not sure how I missed this last night but I'm in.


----------



## dutch16 (Mar 13, 2014)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> Not sure how I missed this last night but I'm in.


Roger that. Count me in.


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Good morning all! Just a post to keep this toward the top of the page!!!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Inor said:


> Yep, I agree - But most of the core group here are almost like family. I consider it MY honor to help out one of our own.
> 
> For you folks that just posted your 12th post, don't even think about it! I will happily burn up some frequent flyer miles to fly to your town, hit you in the head with a ****ing hammer, then throw your body into a wood chipper on national TV (to quote my friend Kowboy). For one of our own, I will do whatever I can.


I thought that sounded familiar..lol Count me in..


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Just as a disclaimer and to be perfectly clear, this thread is by the members here and is a volunteer basis. It is in no way in the benefit of this Forum or under their control, but they are free to partake if they so choose. I will accept all blame/responsibility and will pay the costs should any occur from this thread.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

ekim said:


> Just as a disclaimer and to be perfectly clear, this thread is by the members here and is a volunteer basis. It is in no way in the benefit of this Forum or under their control, but they are free to partake if they so choose. I will accept all blame/responsibility and will pay the costs should any occur from this thread.


This thread has offended me and I plan on filing a complaint with the fcc and whoever else I can.. I might even sue because there were words that brought back terrible memories for me and I'm not sure I can ever recover.. So you can just pay me..lol:-D


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

OK! listen up!

I have talked to her (Indie) and she believes that in six weeks this will be resolved. She doesn't feel she needs help at this time and would feel guilty taking any kind of donations. So, put your checkbooks away and do this instead:

I want all who can to picture in their mind Indie and her family financially secure with her husband working hard at a new job that he enjoys. This is the "Norman Rockwell" picture of a middle class family living secure and happy. Keep that in your thoughts and if you believe in prayer it would be a welcome addition.

Other than that I hope that we all can concentrate on her health, wealth and happiness and let go of this very wonderful gesture as unnecessary.

I will thank you all for her and hope that is reward enough for this outstanding gesture of love (charity). 
Blessing of health, wealth, and happiness to each and every one of you.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

PaulS said:


> OK! listen up!
> 
> I have talked to her (Indie) and she believes that in six weeks this will be resolved. She doesn't feel she needs help at this time and would feel guilty taking any kind of donations. So, put your checkbooks away and do this instead:
> 
> ...


Thanks to you PaulS and all the others who joined to help for what you have done in this situation. Tell indie we have prayers going her family's way too.

Thanks to all who offered to help one of our own, may you be repaid for your thoughts many fold over.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Please keep us informed if the situation changes...I've needed help before, and I know it's hard to accept. I lost a car and a condo...it's only stuff and life is precious.

so, prayers, you bet! I'm willing to help, so, just please let us know if the need resurfaces - I did read the unemployment thread...

Thank you & God bless.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Since I believe, unconditionally, in the power of prayer and also in the power of visualizing the outcome you desire (another form of prayer for those who don't pray) I doubt that there will be any need. That "Norman Rockwell" family won't need any other help. Keep that in your thoughts. That is what we want for them.


----------



## dutch16 (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks to EKIM, PaulS, and everybody who was prepared to help Indie.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

dutch16 said:


> Thanks to EKIM, PaulS, and everybody who was prepared to help Indie.


Trust me when I say there were many involved with this idea to help one of our own and no individuals need be singled out. This was a forum members effort.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

So does this mean I don't have to drive over to Indie's?  I'm here if she needs me, or we need a way to facilitate any help for her. Inor touched base with me yesterday so I'm aware of what's going on. -BDB


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> So does this mean I don't have to drive over to Indie's?  I'm here if she needs me, or we need a way to facilitate any help for her. Inor touched base with me yesterday so I'm aware of what's going on. -BDB


I am probably a bit closer, in miles, than anyone else but I see this fixing itself. I am about three hours away - I know that Seattle is about five hours away. 
As long as we keep that picture of the "Norman Rockwell" family in mind as a reference to Indie and her family it will happen.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I just wanted to say that I am proud to be associated with you miserable pricks! Nicely done guys!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I have experienced a few complements in my 63 years but I believe this is the first time it contained the words that you use Inor. There are many folks on here that I am proud to associate with, and you my friend are one of them.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PaulS said:


> I have experienced a few complements in my 63 years but I believe this is the first time it contained the words that you use Inor. There are many folks on here that I am proud to associate with, and you my friend are one of them.


I guess you just haven't run with guys that have my understanding of the nuances of the English language. :lol: Really, this thread has lifted my spirits at a time when I needed it and did not even know.

Also, do keep in close contact with Indie because the offer stands if necessary.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Indie is well aware that we are willing to help if she needs it and is thankful to have us for friends. She is sure that with the prayers and positive imagery everything will be fine. I will keep in touch with her and keep you all posted on her situation but prepare yourselves for good news - that's how sure I am of the power of prayer.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Inor said:


> I just wanted to say that I am proud to be associated with you miserable pricks! Nicely done guys!


Flattery will get you everywhere


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Inor said:


> I just wanted to say that I am proud to be associated with you miserable pricks! Nicely done guys!


What did the right nut say to the left nut, hey, whos the penis in between us..I am honored to be lumped in with you bunch.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

I tuned in late but I'll gladly keep the family in my thoughts and prayers. If this becomes a prolonged issue I'd be happy to do whatever I can to help also. I hate to see a family in genuine need.

-Infidel


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I had no idea where this thread would lead when I started it, but it appears it did some good for many of the members of this forum along with the indie family. Thank God for small favors. Hopefully the "prepper forum family" can rest easy for tonight, but the struggle will never end. 
GOD Bless us all, our military and our country.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Prayers for indie and for all here. What a great group.

You lurkers should really get involved here.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

im in. late to the party, but im in. is she okay?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Indie has gone on a "girls" weekend - I am unsure what this entails but I know it has nothing to do with kids, husbands or housework.

I bet she is recharging herself for the week ahead.

Keep that Norman Rockwell picture in your head with Indie and her family attached to it.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

PaulS said:


> I am probably a bit closer, in miles, than anyone else but I see this fixing itself. I am about three hours away - I know that Seattle is about five hours away.
> As long as we keep that picture of the "Norman Rockwell" family in mind as a reference to Indie and her family it will happen.


If she's in the Seattle area, it's a ferry ride away for me.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

No, I think she is in Spokane or the Spokane area. That's a bit farther than a ferry ride.

Where on the peninsula do you call home? (OK, Bad question but a county or large area would be sufficient.)


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

bigdogbuc said:


> If she's in the Seattle area, it's a ferry ride away for me.


We were hoping you were that close.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

PaulS said:


> No, I think she is in Spokane or the Spokane area. That's a bit farther than a ferry ride.
> 
> Where on the peninsula do you call home? (OK, Bad question but a county or large area would be sufficient.)


Kitsap.


----------



## calliecat (Apr 16, 2013)

I can help as well if she changes her mind. I have my own little stash of my own money set aside for this sort of thing. And Mr. Calliecat has is none the wiser.


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm in if the need arises.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

calliecat said:


> I can help as well if she changes her mind. I have my own little stash of my own money set aside for this sort of thing. And Mr. Calliecat has is none the wiser.


That is fine and dandy for you to offer to help, but this is/was a group effort to help someone. I don't think the way you *said that you are going behind Mr. Calliecat's back* isn't what any one here had in mind, that just doesn't *sound* like the right way to do this.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

ekim said:


> That is fine and dandy for you to offer to help, but this is/was a group effort to help someone. I don't think the way you *said that you are going behind Mr. Calliecat's back* isn't what any one here had in mind, that just doesn't *sound* like the right way to do this.


First time posting in this thread. Last time, also.

Group effort. I'll bet my PM to the lady before this thread was posted wasn't the only PM sent.

Want to talk about the right way of doing something? Bad taste, even?

Don't let the right hand know what the left hand is doing. Ring a bell? That is why I'll bet Indie's PM box was flooded with offers to assist.

Indie has indicated no need in assistance, at this time. I can imagine this thread made her feel awkward, too. I cringed for her when I saw it posted. I know for a fact it was made for good and honorable intentions, but that is beside the point.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

By the way, I had no intention of posting my thoughts on this - until you thought it prudent to admonish Calliecat. I cringed over that, too. She has the right to do with her money as she sees fit, and I'd bet you she'd let her hubby know, even if she indicated otherwise.


----------



## calliecat (Apr 16, 2013)

Yes, you are correct, I was only kidding when I said that. My husband knows about my savings account And I know about his. I have been married for 26 yr. and I don't have to do anything behind his back. But it is my money that I have held out of my pay check every week. I didn't mean any harm.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

So it's ok for Calliecat to mislead people about what she will do and I say that's not what we where here trying to do and I'm the bad guy. Fine, but I didn't try to go behind anyone's back when trying to get some help for indie, I even told indie in that post what I was going to do before hand. I didn't pull a nobama slip or a politician lie and I told my wife up front about it. Calliecat can back track all she wants, but she posted what she did and I said it "DIDN'T SOUND RIGHT" is all. Words mean things or they use to.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Settle down Ekim. :roll: I don't think she mean't any harm. Whatever is or isn't between her and her husband, is between her and her husband. This WAS a group effort. One that Indie has said isn't necessary at the moment. Take satisfaction in the fact that a ton of us, yes US, you, me and the rest of the family, stepped up willing to help. So stop nit-picking. Would ya'? Have a beer. And some of those bacon turtles or whatever the hell they were...


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

bigdogbuc said:


> Settle down Ekim. :roll: I don't think she mean't any harm. Whatever is or isn't between her and her husband, is between her and her husband. This WAS a group effort. One that Indie has said isn't necessary at the moment. Take satisfaction in the fact that a ton of us, yes US, you, me and the rest of the family, stepped up willing to help. So stop nit-picking. Would ya'? Have a beer. And some of those bacon turtles or whatever the hell they were...


You are right, it is between her and her husband and any one on the internet that happens to see it. I'm the first to admit I'm an ASS and never very PC. I am settled down. If she mean't no harm, what was she trying to imply? I'll just get out of this topic as nothing good will come from it now.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

There are many people who are willing to help, should the need arise, and as long as they don't injure themselves in order to help another all is fine. 

I would suggest that this thread was begun to get help for someone through a public outcry. It showed that we were willing to come together in order to help. Let's not allow it to become a rant about any interpersonal (mis)understandings in the manner we provide assistance to another in need.


The fact that there is no need at this time cannot diminish the charity (love) that we, as a group, brought out in a time of a perceived need. It has taught a valuable lesson - that a person should be contacted privately before anything is posted publicly. That does not diminish us either - we can pull together to answer a need so let's not denigrate what individuals have said or done in the act of giving.

Personally, I thank each and every one of you for your willingness to contribute. I am proud to know you.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

What he said ^^^^^


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> What he said ^^^^^


I "liked" your post as a "thank you". You are a sweetheart.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow. I saw the first post or two in this and then ran out of time and headed off for a weekend that I now think I NEED to tell you all about. But I had no idea all this was going on. I mean, I knew you guys were great, but this blows me away. Thank you, each and every one of you who was involved in this. It wasn't necessary to send me money, but I think maybe it was necessary for me to feel this much caring from you all. I could go on, but then I'll cry and I'm SICK TO DEATH OF TEARS! :lol:

So know that this thread has helped. It has helped a lot. And I'll hang onto this warm and fuzzy feeling long after you all have forgotten about it.


----------

